# air lift double bellows uncut bracket?



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

So I am switching over to the airlift double bellows in my B6 Passat and have Bilstein Sport rear shocks. According to the instructions I have to loose the roll plate and cut down the bracket for install. I do not really care about being the extra half inch lower that cutting the bracket gives, is it really necessary to modify the kit? Does anyone have pictures of how low you can go with the stock lower bracket? 
Thanks


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

Yeah, you need to do it. 

If you don't remove the roll plate and cut the bracket, you risk over compressing the air spring and rupturing the belly band. So yeah, just cut the bracket.


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

thanks makes you wonder why they sell it like this, does anyone really put these in with stock shocks?


----------



## blknytro (Mar 18, 2013)

toplessvw said:


> thanks makes you wonder why they sell it like this, does anyone really put these in with stock shocks?


That's what I was thinking! I just installed airlift on my friends mk6 gti and it required me to cut the brakets. I didn't have to on my Golf R. The weirdest thing is my Golf R rear bags have a Spring Seat Spacer and the GTI doesn't require them (allowing him to sit 1/4in lower in the rear).


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

toplessvw said:


> thanks makes you wonder why they sell it like this, does anyone really put these in with stock shocks?


Doesn't really make me wonder, honestly.

I know plenty of people that run stock shocks with their rear bag kits. If this really is an inconvenience for you, order part number 03993 from Air Lift. It's the Golf R rear bracket and it comes pre-trimmed out of the box.



blknytro said:


> That's what I was thinking! I just installed airlift on my friends mk6 gti and it required me to cut the brakets. I didn't have to on my Golf R. The weirdest thing is my Golf R rear bags have a Spring Seat Spacer and the GTI doesn't require them (allowing him to sit 1/4in lower in the rear).


The reason you have the spring seat spacer is because GintyFab and myself discovered that you cannot use the 75690 rear kit with the Golf R. We had to fab plates to space out the bag or else it would rub against the rear AWD support / haldex support. We installed one of the first Air Lift Golf R rear kits. The reason you don't have to trim your bracket is because of that spring spacer. It's sort of like 6 of 1 half dozen... you either run the spring spacer or cut the bracket. You don't do both. And clearly, you need to run the spring spacer in order to clear the Haldex bracing pieces. It doesn't actually sit 1/4" lower, that spring spacer adds height to the rear bag assembly. The car will set damn near indentically to how any Mk6 does with the lower bracket trimmed on the same shocks (whether koni or bilstein).


----------



## blknytro (Mar 18, 2013)

Buck Russell said:


> Doesn't really make me wonder, honestly.
> 
> I know plenty of people that run stock shocks with their rear bag kits. If this really is an inconvenience for you, order part number 03993 from Air Lift. It's the Golf R rear bracket and it comes pre-trimmed out of the box.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

blknytro said:


> Thanks for the explanation!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


No problem, that's what they pay me for


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

not really an inconvenience at all to cut it, I just did not think there was many people out there running stock rear shocks when the price to put performance shocks is not very high when factored in to the price of an air ride set up.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

toplessvw said:


> not really an inconvenience at all to cut it, I just did not think there was many people out there running stock rear shocks when the price to put performance shocks is not very high when factored in to the price of an air ride set up.


There are many more people running stock shocks than you think. Even with the cost of Koni shocks at $260, people still wait until their stock units blow out. :screwy:


----------



## 2009RoutanSE (Feb 24, 2010)

I was just reading the airlift manual for the rear performance bags and did read about cutting that part about the bracket if using aftermarket shocks in which I'm okay to do.

But I have a question about what it said in the manual

https://bagriders.com/modlab/tech/install_manuals/air_lift/ALP_MN-809_75690.pdf

According to Page 5 figure 5&6, if you are using after market shocks, you'd need to cut the nipples/spring perches off the car?

I kind of dont want to do that, can someone please confirm if this is correct?


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

2009RoutanSE said:


> I was just reading the airlift manual for the rear performance bags and did read about cutting that part about the bracket if using aftermarket shocks in which I'm okay to do.
> 
> But I have a question about what it said in the manual
> 
> ...


If you read further, you will find this:



Air Lift 75690 Installation Manual said:


> IF RUNNING A SHORTER-THAN-FACTORY SHOCK, THE BRACKET MUST BE TRIMMED
> DOWN TO PREVENT THE AIR SPRING FROM BEING OVER COMPRESSED AND
> POTENTIALLY CAUSING A RUPTURE.


Nowhere does it state that you MUST cut the spring isolator (upper nipple). Just says trim the bracket. Also, remove the roll plate, that is very important too.


----------



## 2009RoutanSE (Feb 24, 2010)

Buck Russell said:


> If you read further, you will find this:
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere does it state that you MUST cut the spring isolator (upper nipple). Just says trim the bracket. Also, remove the roll plate, that is very important too.


Gotcha. Thank you for the clarification. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

SO, just to confirm...

I am currently on coilovers (after market rear shocks). 


If i wish to continue to use the shocks that came with the coilover kit, i MUST trim the brackets, but it is NOT necessary to cut the upper nipple, correct?

OR

If i wish to re-install my OEM shocks I don't have to trim the brackets or cut the upper nipple.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

DaBz1981 said:


> SO, just to confirm...
> 
> I am currently on coilovers (after market rear shocks).
> 
> ...


1. Did you read the instructions?

2. Did you reread the instructions?


Not targeting you, but I'm not sure how much more clear I can make this...

*If you use FACTORY rear shocks, you will KEEP the roll plate and you DO NOT cut the bracket. If you are using AFTERMARKET shocks, you will REMOVE the roll plate and CUT the bracket. THERE IS NO NEED TO CUT THE NIPPLE WHEN USING FACTORY SHOCKS OR AFTERMARKET SHOCKS. *

Here is the link to download the manual: http://www.airliftperformance.com/product/75690/


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Maybe triple reading the instructions (not something that Andrew offered up here as a suggestion) would be a bit better than just reading and re-reading.

opcorn:


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

yes i read the instructions, and I know you're not targeting. but being my first air install surely you guys can understand one being paranoid lol. Just seeking confirmation from those who've done it before.

in any event, thanks for the feedback it is what i needed to know.

:beer:


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

MechEngg said:


> Maybe triple reading the instructions (not something that Andrew offered up here as a suggestion) would be a bit better than just reading and re-reading.
> 
> opcorn:


Triple reading...I like that one Sean. :thumbup::beer:

P.S.: guaranteed not to make a difference.


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

I should be good by the 5th read :laugh:

seriously though i just want to get this install over with lol.


----------

